# Gothic Friesian?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I will do it today in visual design lol


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry the picture quality kind of sucks. 

I had a lot of fun with this one. I went a little over board on the feathers as well as mane and tail. Oh well! 

I hope you like it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great picture, LOVE the mane exaggeration!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you! It was fun.  Every horse girl has always imagined a horse with a mane and tail that never seem to end!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Til you start thinking about grooming it.....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah lol,,,,i have done mine but i have to wait till i get home to upload it. its nothing compared to the other one :/


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I still want to see it, PintoTess!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha yes  well i will take a pic on my Webcam on my laptop, but the quality will be really bad. i will try to get a better one.....so sorry its so bad. its really embarassing cos i can do so much better but for some reason when i know it has GOT to be good, i fail badly. lol
yer.....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hey why does it make my epic fail look worse!!!! grrrrrr, i hate laptops. lol. it actually looks better in real life lol :/


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks awesome PintoTess


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Omg there both amazing!!! Thank you I've saved them on my iPod and I'm gonna save them to my pc when I have time THANK YOU!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

would you accept a digitaly drawn one?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I'm not fussy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

ok finished! this took most of the day haha but was super fun it's my first digital drawing and yes I did it from scratch lol so let me know what you think!! xD hope you like it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i think it looks good


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I decided to give it a whirl. I hope you like it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well there goes my attemp lol!!!! you show me up so much


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Yours looks amazing! I just have waayyy too much time on my hands.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

OMLG there awesome!!!! all of them!!!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey geminijumper do u think if i gave u a pic of my horse could u posibly draw it?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

See thread I started for you.


----------

